# I just wanted a map  :(



## makingthebestofit (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello!

This is my first post but I've been lurking since the "incident" back in December.  This is really long but I wanted to share my story before starting to ask pertinent questions.  If it might prevent even 1 person/couple from being sucked into the Diamond dungeon, it will have been worthwhile.

I travel extensively for work (conservatively 200 "hotel nights" per year) plus 2-6 weeks for family/fun.  I am no stranger to AirBnb, VRBO, etc, and finding good travel deals.  I am a planner!!!

Hubby and I planned a couples getaway to Arizona.... Scottsdale - Sedona - Grand Canyon - Sedona, then home.  I had just spent 3 weeks in Scottsdale the month prior in a beautiful, dirt cheap condo through Airbnb.  I knew the "lay of the land" so to speak.  So I booked a cheap Airbnb for 1 night in Scottsdale, a pricey spot on the edge of the Grand Canyon and started to look around for the 3 nights in *Sedona - where I had NEVER been before.*  Looked around Airbnb and TripAdvisor.  Found some "nice, resort-type places" with statements on TripAdvisor that it's a timeshare resort and recommendations to "just ignore the concierge desk." _ Cool.  I can do that. _ Booked at Sedona Summit directly through their website for first 2 days.  Decided not to book anything for the 3rd night to keep our plans flexible.

We go on trip.  Tell hubby that we are NOT engaging in any timeshare tour, presentation, discussion, etc.  We have a plan!!!!

We are on day 2 of the trip, having a great time, and check into Sedona Summit. (Honestly, I have no complaints about the actual accommodations.  We had an awesome 1BR, perfect view!!) Get settled and plan to go exploring... before dinner.  It's gorgeous outside, beautiful Red Rocks all around.  _*Where do we start?  We need a map.*  Maybe there is some brochure/map/area literature at the front desk?? _ (Yes, I can feel you veterans cringe!)

We go to the front desk, ask for a map....   We get walked over to the concierge desk.  I am steadfast... but hubby breaks on the offer of a helicopter ride.   The end offer is we pay $45...get a $50 dinner certificate, a freebie as a local restaurant, and the helicopter ride.  "I can also give you *'one of these lovely vacations'* if you attend a 90 minute presentation."  I KNOW what this is.... but hubby wants the heli ride and gives me puppy dog eyes. _ Fine._ Pay 45 - get 50, hubby is happy, _I can sit thru 90 min, let's go to dinner._

Vacation continues, we use the $50 cert, heli ride really was FANTASTIC... having a BLAST! 

We have to sit through the presentation on Thursday morning before heading up to the Grand Canyon. I lecture hubby the night before... _We are NOT buying anything.  Understood?? _ Yes.  _Ok. We are LEAVING at 10:30 am._

Sales person takes us "upstairs, so it's more quiet."  Hubby does a good job of spending most of the time on his phone/ignoring her.  I'm "Midwest nice" and unfortunately "willing to listen."  (UGH!!!)  Sales person does the usual spiel. She talks, I deflect. "Anytime.... Anywhere"  *I was actually googling "Diamond resorts reviews" on my phone* as she talked!!! She says something about "making memories" with the children, which rubs me the wrong way.  Manager comes back with a $32000 for 7500 points offer.  I laugh out loud at "in perpetuity."  _Ha!!  No, thank you!! _ Time is ticking away. _ Only 30 minutes to go and we can escape this!!_

"We've created this new product for people to try timeshare, for only 10 years, and lower maintenance fees."  _Intriguing... but I'm only listening because I'm stuck here for another 22 minutes. _ This is the 10 year deal.  Only $14,600ish, plus $875 annual MF for 10 years, then you're done!  I do the math on my phone in front of her..... _$2300ish for ONE week.... $333/DAY at your resorts..... for the equivalent of what I stayed in last night for about a-buck-and-a-quarter????? _ NO THANK YOU. WE are not interested.  Time's almost up.  "Ok, let me take you downstairs to* "check out" *with the the reservations specialist and you'll be on your way to the Grand Canyon in no time."   _Whew!!!! We made it!!!!  Let's get out of here!! _

We go downstairs and they sit us at a table.  I EXPECT that this will only be a few minutes where they will give us a certificate for the aforementioned* "lovely vacation" packages for sitting through the 90 minute spiel.*  I WAS SO WRONG!   

I hadn't seen anything about it on any of the review websites/TripAdvisor, etc., so I had no idea what was about to happen.  Sales person #3 comes by with this special "Sampler" package.  "We see that you might be interested in trying out a timeshare but the other options aren't right for you right now."  This Sampler package, blah, blah, blah.... anytime, anywhere.... flex....club select..... blah, blah, blah.....

This time I broke.   I REALLY just wanted to get on the road to go to the Grand Canyon.  For a split second, in my mind, I thought, maybe the Club Select option might come in handy for some of my extensive work roadtrips... Some simple math and _about $60/night at a resort that was as great as the one we just stayed in???.... This might actually be advantageous to me.  _*"Anytime.... anywhere...." *_  What do you think, hubby?_   "I guess" was the response.   

We needed to get on the road.   I needed to use the restroom.  "Sure, I'll start going through this paperwork with your husband...."

Needless to say, I forked over the ~$4000 for the Sampler.  I didn't know until the NEXT DAY that the 20,000 points were only able to be used at a handful of locations.  She only went over this with hubby, who was, admittedly, NOT listening to any of it. 

Yes, I've tried cancelling. (I sent a rescission letter within 48 hours. However, I want to prevent others from making the same mistake I did!) At this point, the time and stress just isn't worth it, and I'm chalking it up as my own personal "stupid tax."  I've decided to be "happy" that it was ONLY $4000.  Of course, I'm also making it my mission to help others from making this same mistake!!  

Thank you!, if you made it through this.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 4, 2019)

makingthebestofit said:


> Yes, I've tried cancelling.  At this point, the time and stress just isn't worth it, and I'm chalking it up as my own personal "stupid tax."  I've decided to be "happy" that it was ONLY $4000.  Of course, I'm also making it my mission to help others from making this same mistake!!
> 
> Thank you!, if you made it through this.


Personally my time and stress would be worth the $4000.  Don't you just need to send a letter saying you are rescinding?


----------



## applepie (Feb 4, 2019)

Was there cancellation or rescission language?  I'm sure they would have done that to us because I did buy the $14,700 package for $875.  Then, I was a big dummy and went further to take their vacation of a lifetime and almost got suckered into keeping a $70K purchase that would have brought me to 30,000 points.  Those maintenance fees of $5,400 were a killer. 

How they did the trick for the upgrade meeting was they brought out a price lock memo that showed that they were locking our points at $4.22 per point.  Then, they asked if we got a call from the title company within 90 days asking if we wanted to convert.  We didn't.  So, they proceeded to bring out 3 different offers where they showed the price per point from $3.79 per point down to $3.01 per point.  My dumbness said I wanted the cheap points. 

Of course, then I got home and was trying to figure out how to pay for it and realized that it would be burdensome and idiotic as we didn't have enough vacation on the books to even use a silver membership.  So, I found TugBBS, and I cancelled.  Then, they contacted me and offered me an additional 7,500 points for another $15K at $1.99 a point.  I really wanted to do it, but folks on here told me not to rush and that it was still high since you can never resell the points and earn anything. 

They need to let you use the 4,000 sampler package everywhere. 

We need to make this information available to people so they know the tricks.


----------



## makingthebestofit (Feb 4, 2019)

applepie said:


> We need to make this information available to people so they know the tricks.



Absolutely!!  and that is my whole purpose for speaking out now.   

I sent a rescission letter within 48 hours.  I've been through every cancellation recommendation from here on TUG and another advocacy board.... and I'm fine with just "sucking it up" at this point.   I'd rather use my effort to help others prevent additional $$$$ timeshare mistakes than try to recover my own $4K at this point.      An ounce of prevention....


----------



## Luanne (Feb 4, 2019)

makingthebestofit said:


> Absolutely!!  and that is my whole purpose for speaking out now.
> 
> I sent a rescission letter within 48 hours.  I've been through every cancellation recommendation from here on TUG and another advocacy board.... and I'm fine with just "sucking it up" at this point.   I'd rather use my effort to help others prevent additional $$$$ timeshare mistakes than try to recover my own $4K at this point.      An ounce of prevention....


Maybe what you should have said, since I at least was confused would have been something like this:

I sent a rescission letter within 48 hours.  However, I want to prevent others from making the same mistake I did.


----------



## moonstone (Feb 4, 2019)

If you are on Facebook, there are numerous Diamond groups. A woman (Irene Parker) helps people get out of sampler & other Diamond packages in this one;  DiamondResortsOwnersAdvocacy


~Diane


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 4, 2019)

Good luck.  While every state allows rescission within a specified period for timeshare purchases.  Not every state specifically includes sampler type programs in this mandated rescission.  Diamond includes the necessary rescission language for Sampler packages when purchased in States that require their inclusion and does not in States were it is not mandated.  If your contract did not include the rescission information, you should check with state law to make sure that it isn't included in the law.    If your package is not eligible for rescission, you may still have luck fighting through your credit card and there is someone who suggested also reporting a negative item to the BBB.    You may also want to contact the office of the AG in the state where you purchased and filing a complaint there.  

I also second contacting the DimondResortsOwnersAdvacocy Facebook contact.  

Good luck.


----------



## Iggyearl (Feb 5, 2019)

I believe some people have successfully gotten out of the sampler purchased in Arizona.  Long thread, but might be worth it.

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sampler-just-purchased-in-arizona.261944/


----------



## DRIless (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm not saying it can't be done with some persistence, but a Sampler is not a timeshare purchase/ownership normally covered by state's consumer protection laws for timeshares.  Good luck!  You have some pointers below, go for it and let us know how you come out.





Iggyearl said:


> I believe some people have successfully gotten out of the sampler purchased in Arizona.  Long thread, but might be worth it.  https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sampler-just-purchased-in-arizona.261944/





moonstone said:


> If you are on Facebook, there are numerous Diamond groups. A woman (Irene Parker) helps people get out of sampler & other Diamond packages in this one;  DiamondResortsOwnersAdvocacy
> ~Diane





tschwa2 said:


> Good luck.  While every state allows rescission within a specified period for timeshare purchases.  Not every state specifically includes sampler type programs in this mandated rescission.  Diamond includes the necessary rescission language for Sampler packages when purchased in States that require their inclusion and does not in States were it is not mandated.  If your contract did not include the rescission information, you should check with state law to make sure that it isn't included in the law.    If your package is not eligible for rescission, you may still have luck fighting through your credit card and there is someone who suggested also reporting a negative item to the BBB.    You may also want to contact the office of the AG in the state where you purchased and filing a complaint there.
> I also second contacting the DimondResortsOwnersAdvacocy Facebook contact. Good luck.


----------

